# Blast gate problems



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Did you have the gates installed correctly?

The tab on the gate should point or bend in the direction of the flow.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got 7 of these gates in my 1 hp delta system. I haven't found them leaky at al. In fact with them all closed the hose crinkles up and tries to suck itself into the collector. I don't know what the issue may be with yours. Did you notice the little dimple at the top edge of the gate? The gate needs to be closed so that the dimple snaps into place otherwise it's not closed completely. Dunno if this helps or not.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

what is the size of the hose on the floor vacumm you are using?


----------



## bear2 (Sep 14, 2009)

I initially installed the gates with the bend in the direction of flow and aluminum taped all joints. That did not work. I tried installing them in the other direction, that did not work.
I do not know how anyone else's work but mind don't.
I would like to thank everyone for their import.


----------



## LoydMoore (Jan 16, 2013)

I have gates all over the shop that are made from MDF with 1/4 ply gates. They all leak but do not have a measurable impact on either system's suction.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Could it be you have a restriction in one of the tubes? My son and daughter call themselves helping dear old dad and "clean" the shop with a 20' hose with a wand. When they left and I went back to the shop it had little suction. Seems they discovered Army men can fit inside, thus a blockage.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I never thought about the gate being in line in a certain way. How does that matter? When the sliding part is pushed all the way in, it's in?


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

kajunkraft

If you look at the picture that Bear posted at the top, you will see that there is a screw knob that locks the gate in place and/or provides a bit of friction so it won't rattle.

This screw pushes the gate against the up draft side and leaves a gap at the bottom. You want that gap on the tool side so when the gate is closed and suction applied the sliding gate seals. If you install them the other way, air escapes through the gaps in the blast gate.

Now, one or two gates in the wrong way may not make a lot of difference but if you have five or six then it does. All gates leak a small bit. I know that I have (on more than one occasion) turned on my CV Mini cyclone with all the gates closed and it immediately started to suck in the sides of the 25 gallon metal trash can.


----------

